# auratus? ID



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

pic was on doyle's dart den. pic says auratus.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

it's an aurtus... When Chris was around he has some pretty nice frogs I THINK that was his blue line 
Brian


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

That looks like my line from the Canal zone in Panama. There were originally three animals brought into the country by Jack Frankel and I produced a few hundred offspring over the 18+ years I had the trio. 

The animals are mostly black with thin lines like someone spray painted lines on them. Back in the 90's the German's (or was it the Dutch?) called them Zwartgroene. 

I'd happy to see someone is still working with them. 

Best,

Chuck


----------

